# Betta with [I]finrot[/I]



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

*Betta with ?finrot? PICTURES!!!*

im not sure what my betta has... i think its fin rot. its fins are thin and seethrough(but hes yellow so that might b why...) and his vecrtrals and top fin are kind of _spirally_ and dont open all the way.

if it is fin rot theN i wuz wondering if QUICK CURE would help(what nonexpensive meds would u recommend?)... also his dorsal fin's branch part thingys are kind of bent. can i fix this or is it just part of the fin rot?

i'll try 2 get pictures but its hard 2 make out his fins cuz hes yellow...

any suggestions or thoughts would b PIMPIN! thanks 4 readin


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

A betta forum I am a member of recently had a discussion regarding seethrough/thin fins. I brought up the topic after having someone complain about one of my fish having too "thin" of fins. He said the same thing as you, that he could see through the fin. That particular fish was also a chocolate/yellow type color. All of the breeders that responded agreed that it was somewhat normal and that some fish just do have thinner fins than others. One breeder even mentioned that she had been told that a betta could have fins that were only one cell thick.

As to the curling fins, I would check your water quality and probably upgrade your water change schedule. You don't mention what size container/tank or your water change sched. Also heat... how warm is he? Is he a CT by chance?

Oh yea, forgot to mention - Quick Cure is for parasites. For fin rot, you might try maracyn/maracyn 2, tetracycline, kanamycin, triplesulfa etc. I used to go for the Maracyn/maracyn 2 combo but have found better results with tetracycline.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hes not a CT, just a VT... hes in a 1g at the moment but soon he will be in a 5g and i will later divide the tank and put my female on the other side. i just got him a couple days ago and i do 1 water change a day. thanks for the comment


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Props to you on the water changes  Did he come with the curled fins? I know my walmart bettas had curled fins when I got them. I assume from sitting in the cup so long without proper care. They never totally straightened out but one of them did straighten up a good bit over time.

If you aren't seeing discolored edges or fins receeding, I would simply continue with your current water change regimen as it doesn't seem to be an active issue. If you start seeing red/brown edges (sometimes streaks in the fin) and/or the fin sort of melting away, then its time to worry. Just my opinion


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well here r some pics....


















































in some u can kinda see the curled fins...


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

In the second photo, it looks like he is missing the lower half of his caudal? If that is in fact a piece of missing tail, is that a black/red line where the tear is? Sorry the photos arent clear enough to see the color so I cant tell. 

The curled dorsal looks like just the way he is.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea.. i noticed it looks lyk that but its just how his tail goes. my fault about the bad pics. i think the line is just overlapping fins.... he does have some slight tears (one big one on his bottom fin) and he has a black dot on his tail... there actually is a red line in his tail fin but no tear... i wish i couldve gotin a good pic of his front bottum fins(ventrals or something) because they look every odd and not normal.. when i really look at them they look kind of teared with something growing on them...


----------

